# Blue Eyes



## lis2185 (28 November 2008)

After reading another post about selling a horse with a blue eye, i wondered what the general feelings are? 
I sold my cob who had a blue eye and that wasn't even commented on by the buyer as he is the safest, bestest boy in the world and cosmetics didn't come into it.  I'm wondering are there any health implications known about?!  I have a skewbald ISH mare with a blue eye now and it don't bother me as temperament is more important to me.  

General thoughts on blue eyes.......


----------



## ihatework (28 November 2008)

Healthwise I don't think they are a problem.

I'm shallow and very much dislike the look of a horse with blue eyes, it would have to be very cheap and very competition proven for me to consider buying one  
	
	
		
		
	


	





However I am sure there are people out there who positively like something a bit different and wouldn't hesitate to buy something with blue eyes.


----------



## martyfisch (28 November 2008)

I like blue eyes, they give the horse character imo. plus I've got blue eyes, so I have to stick up for them a bit lol


----------



## Hippona (28 November 2008)

Personally..... they completely freak me out and I wouldn't even go look at a blue-eyed horse, but then I know people who love them...so its the same as anything really isnt it?

 All down to personal preference.....


----------



## DiablosGold (28 November 2008)

I love the fact that my horse has blue eyes, although they are not really obvious.


Don't think there are any heath implications...hope not!

His blue eyes aren't as obvious as some because they have bits of brown in and he has a mainly white face.  I'm not such a fan of bright blue eyes in dark horses.

(bottom left pic in sig shows his eye well)


----------



## piebaldsparkle (28 November 2008)

My mare has one.  TBH I hated it at 1st, but it has kind of grown on me!!  I guess handsome is a handsome does at the end of the day.  There are no health implications with a blue eye.  











Her blue eye does look kind of wild, to the extent that once my vet one approaching her from that side to vaccinate her ask if she was O.K. with injections!!!  I told her she was fine, and would look less wild if she came round to her nice (brown) eye side!!!


----------



## zozo (28 November 2008)

well i like blue eyes! not that i went out to buy one with blue eyes. My horses eyes make him a bit different and i know not every one likes them, i think it personal preference!


----------



## immybrookstud (28 November 2008)

i didnt like blue eyes, now have two broodmares an a colt with a blue eye and a filly with two, if i like everything else about the pony it would be my loss to rule it out because of a blue eye. i dont even notice mine now


----------



## Enfys (28 November 2008)

Blue eyed horses often have a lot of pink skin, pink skin = sun burn, and in the case of my mare, also windburn (so factor 50 and a visor). My Vet says there are no other health complications associated with them.

No problems selling blue eyed Paints here, it is pretty common in the breed and quite acceptable in the showring.


----------



## DuckToller (28 November 2008)

I have a cremello pony with two very light blue eyes, and for some time I have wondered whether he sees as well as he should.  

We have problems jumping him indoors sometimes, but only in schools with big light differences (eg at Trent Park he is hopeless, can't cope with the daylight down one side and then suddenly dark at the filled in ends). 

My OH has had a look (he is not a vet but a human eye person!) and he says the lack of colour in the iris means that the eye cannot function as well as a full-coloured iris, because it cannot focus the light to the back of the eye as well.  (I may not have put that very well, but basically he thinks my pony's blue eyes are not as good as brown).

But the cremello blue eye has much less pigment than a normal blue eye, so maybe it is just cremellos, or maybe just mine?  Or my OH is winding me up...


----------



## DaisyMae (28 November 2008)

Love them but then i prefer unusual looking horses


----------



## niagaraduval (28 November 2008)

I detest blue eyes...


----------



## Archangel (28 November 2008)

I love blue eyes - human and horse!
I also love any horse that has a slightly mad look.


----------



## RunToEarth (28 November 2008)

I don't like them. But then again I didn't like coloureds until I bought one.


----------



## loulabelle (28 November 2008)

My vet check Princes eyes when he did his first set of jabs and couldn't see any problems he said he was just doing it as a precausion.
I love the fact prince has blue eyes. One is more noticable than the other as has 1 is 1/2 blue 1/2 brown. It was one of the main reasons I went to view him. 
I also think it makes him different, same reason I love coloureds because they all have different markings.
As others have said think its just down to the individual xxx


----------



## JM07 (28 November 2008)

i dislike blue eyes...they just don't look right..shallow, but thats it.

i wouldn't buy a coloured cob with a wall eye..and as for two...no way!!!


----------



## Patches (28 November 2008)

As you can see by my signature.....blue eyes don't bother me.


----------

